# Suggestions on what litter to use!



## ewatkinss (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi! I've had elsa for a few weeks now and have tried kitchen roll and puppy training pads as litter area but they did not work. I've bought her a litter tray which she seems to like to move around! I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of litter to put into the tray? Thanks! 

Erin


----------



## ashleyholdenphotography (Sep 22, 2014)

I have used low dust cat litter. I have found that corn cob bedding, often used in rabbits and bird cages, works the best. It seems to keep the oder down and looks better than the chunky cat litter.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Corn cob bedding and clay cat litter are both not safe for hedgehogs. They're more dangerous for male hedgehogs, but should not be used with either sex. Both have the possibility of getting stuck in genitals, which can cause major problems. Corn cob also tends to be sharp, which wouldn't be comfortable to walk on (though I believe that depends on the bedding - I've seen one version that was softer, but most versions are hard & sharp).

If you're wanting to try a loose-type litter, the only safe options are Carefresh (or a similar paper-based fluffy bedding) or Yesterday's News cat litter, which are pellets made of newspaper.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There is also Petco paper pellet litter for small animals, which I was using and found that it works very well. I also mixed in some of the ORIGINAL non-clumping Feline Pine because it turns to a sawdust-like texture when wet. (I was making sure she was peeing after her surgery!)

You do have to monitor and make sure your hedgie is NOT eating it, but if they aren't it works very well. 

Also you can use paper towels and just replace them as needed. 

If you do want to use the "Pee Pads" I would recommend that you use the HUMAN baby ones and make sure they aren't scented. Also if your hedgie is a digger, they may shred the pads into a mess of fiber, which would be a disaster if they were eaten-since they are so absorbent. It could be fatal.


----------



## ewatkinss (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks so much I'll try a few of them ideas!


----------

